# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Anobolic Books

## EASTCOASTKID

*William Llewellyn's Anabolics 10th Edition Hardcover*

So I ordered this book from Amazon this weekend and was wondering if anyone else has read any great anabolic books. Thanks.

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

Bump

Nobody reads books?

----------


## ranman32566

I have Dan Duchane's underground handbook and news letters from loooong ago stored in my attic.Makes me want to compare his cycles to todays cycles

----------


## Armykid93

I am going to order a couple books online when I have the money. you should always read up before starting a cycle especially if your a begginner.

----------


## AD

i have William Llewellyn's _Anabolics_, 2006 and also 2009 versions. and 3 books from a funny chap named Mick Hart. but a lot of the things suggested by the books are very different from the way things are in this forum. but since the forum is based on people's real life experiences, i guess i have to trust the forum instead of the books

----------


## gearbox

> i have William Llewellyn's Anabolics, 2006 and also 2009 versions. and 3 books from a funny chap named Mick Hart. but a lot of the things suggested by the books are very different from the way things are in this forum. but since the forum is based on people's real life experiences, i guess i have to trust the forum instead of the books


care to give some things that are different? And what's the new book I heard about. Is it at anabolicbooks

----------


## AD

> care to give some things that are different? And what's the new book I heard about. Is it at anabolicbooks


all the books describe at least a few oral-only cycles. esp llewellyn, who seems to suggest them as good options for beginners. but none of the forumers here would even want to hear of such things.

the pct described by llewellyn is also different. he says to take hcg for Day1-16, clomid for day1-30 and nolva for day1-45. these are all taken at fixed doses, no high-dose day1, and no tapering off to half dose later.

and the funny chap mick hart likes andriol !! gave it 9/10 score for the best roid available. he suggested taking nolva together with dbol , so that bloating is kept to a minimum, and thus the gains will be real muscles, not water.

etc etc...

----------


## DanB

50 dollars i seen it advertised on another board for, did you pay that?

personally i would of kept me money, bought arnolds encyclopedia if anything, there is more info here than you will ever need, then there is google, pubmed etc all free

----------


## AD

in this day and age on online piracy.... all my books are pirated copies of ebooks. pdf format.

yeah, i like free stuffs too. 

i think the most expensive thing i bought regarding bodybuilding is.. my whey powder!

----------

